# ان لم تعرفني إسأل عني



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2011)

*انا البداية والنهاية 
انا االاول والاخر
انا الالف والياء 
ان لم تعرفني شاهد كوكب الصبح الساطع
عندها ستشعر بالحب الجامح


انا الحجر راس الزاوية 
ان لم تعرفني اسال البناؤون عني
لانهم بذلك الحجر بنو كنيستي

انا طريق الحق والحياة 
ان لم تعرفني اسال روحك عني
ستعرف ان الحق مني 

انا الفادي 
ان لم تعرفني اسال صليبي 
ستعرف انك حبيبي

انا الحمل المذبوح
ان لم تعرفني انظر الى جنبي المجروح
واعرف انه لاجلك صار مذبوح

انا عمانوئيل 
ان لم تعرفني اسال اشعياء عني
سيجيبك كانه كان معي

انا الذي ثقبت يديه ورجليه 
ان لم تعرفني اسال داؤود عني
الذي بمزاميره مجدني

انا المخلص 
ان لم تعرفني اسال امي عني
التي احبتكم مثلي

انا ابن الانسان
ان لم تعرفني راجع الاديان
التي تعتقد بها خلاص للانسان


انا الحصاد 
انا صاحب المنجل
ان لم تعرفني اسال الحصادون
لانهم باسمي لهم رجاء وباسمي يحصدون

انا الجالس عن يمين الله 
راجع المزمور الذي يقول
فال الرب لربي
اجلس عن يميني 
اجعل اعدائك
موطئا لقدميك


انا الجالس على كرة الارض وسكانها كالجندب 
ان لم تعرفني اسال اهل العلم
لانهم بهذا يعلمون


انا الرجاء الصالح 
ان لم تعرفني اسال بني البشر
لان لهم رجاء الرب


انا الراعي الصالح 
ان لم تعرفني اسال الخروف نفسه
الذي تركت التسعة والتسعين من اجله


انا السيد والمعلم 
ان لم تعرفني اسال الذين غسلت ارجلهم
رغم اني كنت سيدهم ومعلمهم

انا المحبة 
اخبرتكم احبوا بعضكم بعضا
كما انا احببتكم

انا المسيح الرب الهك 
ان لم تعرفني كما انا اعرفك لن يكون لك حياة ابدية
ولن يحفر اسمك في اورشليم السماوية*​







*__._,_.___ *


​*

*


----------



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا أختى الغاليه
موضوع جميل ورائع
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 يناير 2011)

اشكرك اختى الغالية الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا أختى الغاليه​
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل ورائع
> الرب يباركك​




نورت صفحتي
بردك الجميل




​​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


> اشكرك اختى الغالية الرب يباركك





ramzy1913 قال:


> ​​




 ramzy
مرور راائع


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​




شكرااا   لمرورك  
نورت   موضوعي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## العراقيه (28 يناير 2011)

في منتهى الروعه غاليتي
باركك الرب


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2011)

العراقيه قال:


> في منتهى الروعه غاليتي
> باركك الرب


 العراقيه
شكرا    علئ مرورك    الرائع​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2011)

> *انا المسيح الرب الهك
> ان لم تعرفني كما انا اعرفك لن يكون لك حياة ابدية
> ولن يحفر اسمك في اورشليم السماوية*



روووووووووووووووعه كلدانيه حبيبتى

شكرااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووعه كلدانيه حبيبتى
> 
> 
> شكرااااااااااا يا قمر
> ...



شكراااا  ليكى   حبيبتى
لمرورك  المميز  
ربنا يباركك





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

موضوع راااااائع جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

